

Rackspace CDN finally adds HTTP Compression - dashr
http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/blog/2011/03/04/cloud-files-cdn-compresses-at-the-edge/

======
dashr
rCDN started offering http compression on text/html _,text/css_ , and
application/x-javascript*. Its enabled by default. Along with last weeks CDN
edge purge, this is great. Just need CNAMEs now. and ssl.

